
Neonicotinoid pesticides 'damage brains of bees' - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21958547
======
DanBC
1) EU says pesticides linked to bee decline should be restricted - [Jan]
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21277933>)

> _Earlier this month, the European Food Safety Authority (Efsa) issued
> guidance on the use of neonicotinoids, in which they recognised "high acute
> risks" to bees who encountered residue from these sprays in pollen and
> nectar in crops like oilseed rape and sunflowers._

> _They also said there were risks to bees from dust in crops like maize that
> had been sprayed with these pesticides._

2) Bee deaths: EU delays action on pesticides ban - [Mar]
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21793365>)

> _A spokeswoman for Defra, the UK's environment department, said 14 out of
> the 27 EU nations - including the UK and Germany - had not supported the
> commission's proposals as they currently stood._

> _"Bee health is extremely important but decisions must be based on sound
> scientific evidence and rushing this through could have serious unintended
> consequences both for bees and for food production," she added._

> _"We are currently finalising studies that will give us the evidence on
> which to base a proper decision. But as we do not have the evidence yet, it
> is impossible for us to vote either way."_

